# How do i boot from a USB/Flash drive?



## mc-dexter (Mar 21, 2009)

So it's in the title "How do i boot from a USB/Flash drive?"


----------



## psyko12 (Mar 21, 2009)

Check this out mate Boot on a Pendrive


----------



## mc-dexter (Mar 21, 2009)

Funny enough i've just found that page 

And i figured i should of thought about the title more it should of been "how do i make a bootable pen drive" or something, lol.

Is that right what i said, lol. i just want to be able to install my XP from a pen drive, lol.


----------



## psyko12 (Mar 21, 2009)

Ahh wait I've got a linky for that

Install xp from usb flash drive

Tried it on my friends lappy that has no dvd/cd drive and it works.


----------



## mc-dexter (Mar 21, 2009)

Seems an awful lot just to make an OS install from a pen drive. 

Think i'll get on it tomorrow when im more awake!


----------



## psyko12 (Mar 21, 2009)

Right  good luck and get some rest


----------



## mc-dexter (Mar 21, 2009)

Wouldn't someone be able to send me a pre-made image file for the pen drive? I could always put the OS on myself then?


----------



## Mussels (Mar 21, 2009)

XP doesnt really work on flash drives, its complicated because it reboots too many times, and drive letters can change.

Vista and 7 its a hell of a lot easier - you're really just copying the files from the DVD to the flash drive.
I always instsall my OS's from a flash drive these days, saves disks.


----------

